# IBS pal in the Bay area Ca.



## Jaydogra (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking for an IBS- C pal in the bay area around east bay Dublin / Pleasanton area









Please reply if interested.


----------



## Pspeich (May 9, 2019)

Hi- my name is Pam and I have had ibs since 2014. I would really like to find a local support group. I am a nurse and I find ibs to be very difficult to live with


----------

